# My New Hunting pistol



## pdsniper (Sep 19, 2016)

Been waiting on this for five months and finally got it, I'm a big fan of 10 mm got two Mod 20 Glocks and when I saw the STI Perfect 10, I knew I had to have one, I finally got it last week and it shoots fantastic and now that there is some new powder coming out from western powder specifically for 10 mm the performance level should be even closer to the 41 mag, when I did a search on the net for carry holsters for this pistol all I could find was Kydex and plastic holsters and there way to noisy for me, so since I do a lot of leather work I decided to make my own and it came out not to bad


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 19, 2016)

My goodness that is awesome! Im a 10mm fan as well. G29 and G40 Glocks. Underwood makes some pretty stiff ammo for 10mm that approach a 41 mag in performance. Excellent rig right there!


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on some of this new powder and seeing what it does, I'm pushing a 155 gn at 1430 fps right now, I was told this new powder I will be able to get 1500 fps with no problem so we will see, I can safely shoot much hotter loads out of this STI than I can out of my Glocks so will see what kind of numbers and accuracy this powder will produce


----------



## stabow (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice I like the holster !!!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 19, 2016)

good looking holster..been having a heck of a time finding a holster for my G40 now that I put the red dot on it..


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 19, 2016)

you might look at the competition holsters I think most of them are set up for those kind of sights


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 19, 2016)

A Kenai "Gunfighter" chest holster is fine for the G40!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 19, 2016)

A lot of people seem to agree, I just can't bring myself to pony up $150 for some plastic lol


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 19, 2016)

" came out not too bad."
LOL. Came out pretty dang awesome!
Nice pistol too.


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 19, 2016)

A little birdy told me that that STI has a better trigger than your Glocks.  Fine hunting rig.


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm (Sep 20, 2016)

I like the big front end on that pistol. Looks like my RIA Tact II.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 25, 2016)

HarryO45 said:


> A little birdy told me that that STI has a better trigger than your Glocks.  Fine hunting rig.



What gun doesn't?


----------



## mike bell (Sep 25, 2016)

I saw a post last week where somebody got a box of 10mm that was 1600fps.  I have an old Para basket case project with a 10mm barrel but its not fitted right and firing pin hits off center so until I get it straightened out it sits in the safe.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 30, 2016)

Most cartridges will do 1600 fps with the right bullet! LOL


----------



## no7fish (Oct 31, 2016)

That's a nice rig!  I'd love to see how that looks in carry position.  Seems like it would carry nice and high.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 1, 2016)

I built a chest rig for it as well and I have had it in the woods since season has started and  it seems to be working very well now all I need is a good buck to come by


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 1, 2016)

Beautiful outfit - fine leather work for sure!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2016)

Sweet rig. I love my glock 20. I thought about changing out the factory barrel to a lonewolf 6 or 9 inch. Its about as large as you can go i think.


----------

